# Still Awaiting our Shepton Show Tickets



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Despite booking weeks ago, chasing both via email and telephone, today we have been told our tickets for Shepton have finally been dispatched. 

Well, when they say dispatched, they mean being sent out tonight.

As we are already on our way to the show, thats as good as useless.

Anyone else had probs with Seetickets?

We plan to kick up a fuss at the gate but expect nothing apart from in effect having to pay again.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Andrew and Shirley
If Jen or jac have not answered you before I get home I will chase up your tickets but I wont be home until tea time.
scottie
george


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi again
I have just phoned jen who is on route,she says if you are booked with MHF then the marshals will contact jen or jac,so that should be ok,now the only problem I can see is you are not on the MHF list either,as i say jac is there now,jen should be there in 30 mins,give them a ring their numbers ore on the show Jac 0753 863 6122 /Jen
0770 927 3974 
Hope this helps
scottie


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Sad to say this year I did not book with MHF but direct with Seetickets - should have known better!!!

Thanks anyway


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrew & Shirley

To be honest your complaint is with SeeTickets not Stone Leisure and as you have not booked to camp with us there is not a lot we can do to help you sorry.


Jacquie


----------

